# ORIF osteochondral fracture of femur



## tsagememortho (Jul 7, 2016)

Any suggestions on coding?   Considering 29885 but was done Open and did Scope first.

Appreciate the input!!


----------



## CodingKing (Jul 7, 2016)

You will need to look at the reason for the scope. or example from the NCCI Manual

3. If an arthroscopic procedure is converted to an open procedure, only the open procedure may be reported. Neither a surgical arthroscopy nor a diagnostic arthroscopy code should be reported with the open procedure code when a surgical arthroscopic procedure is converted to an open procedure.


----------



## tsagememortho (Jul 13, 2016)

*Op Notes*

So given the scope was used for diagnostic arthroscopy, with examination of the Patella, Medial Compartment, Medial meniscus, Notch Exam, Lateral Meniscus, and Lateral Compartment, then the arthrotomy was made along the medial border of the patella.  ORIF of trochlear osteochondral fragment of the left knee. 

Best code 27164?


----------

